# kenwood kdc 4022/422 nissan wire harness



## richie 61973 (Nov 18, 2008)

i ahve a kenwood kdc 4022/422 stereo and i purchased a wire harness for my nissan altima i have the ground wire hooked up to the harness but there is a p. cont wire from the radio and on the harness is an amp wire with an additional amp ground do i need to hook these in is this for an internal amp and the additional amp ground do i hook that into the chasis ground


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Are you sure its a ground and not a turn on lead? Why would there be an amp ground on an after market harness? Makes no sense.......... Please reword the question more clear for a better answer.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

That will be the remote live. Its used to power on any additional amplifiers you install.

The internal ground, for the headunits amplifier will be the thick black wire on the wiring harness.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Radio 12v yellow/green + radio harness 
Radio Ground (chassis) 
Radio Ignition purple + radio harness 
Radio Illumination red/blue + radio harness 
Factory Amp Turn-on green/white + radio harness 
Power Antenna green + radio harness 
LF Speaker +/- blue/white - blue/red +,- radio harness or amp under rear deck 
RF Speaker +/- white/black - blue/black +,- radio harness or amp under rear deck 
LR Speaker +/- green/yellow - black/yellow +,- radio harness or amp under rear deck 
RR Speaker +/- blue - red +,- radio harness or amp under rear deck


----------

